
Make your site unusable when adblock is used - mluggy
https://github.com/opsclub/ads-supported
======
anexprogrammer
_> Convince users to disable adblock when browsing your site_

Erm no. Convince me to set your site to 0.0.0.0 and never see it again. Ever.

~~~
Thetawaves
This has been my MO for a while. Even big name sites and articles that I am
interested in.

If you block me because of ab+, I will just close the tab.

~~~
mluggy
that's the thing, it doesn't block you. it lets you see the consequences. like
you would enable images on an email (usually hidden) just to see it more
clearly.

------
sheraz
Funny, the unstyled content is something I'm more likely to read.

~~~
mluggy
:) yea, Times New Roman FTW

------
redxblood
Whenever a site does this i automatically set it to "never visit again" in my
mind.

~~~
mluggy
Well if it's a good site, google will keep showing it to you.

~~~
mluggy
or should ad blockers circumvent google serps as well?

